# LDLines disruption



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

There seems to be a fair bit of disruption to LDLines services at the moment.

http://www.ldlines.co.uk/horaires_infos_trafic.php

Russell


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep - the Norman Arrow hit something on the way in yesterday.

Seem to recall a Norman Arrrow giving us grief in 1066 too !


----------

